# Angeln in Lønstrup, Nordwestjütland



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich fahre dieses Jahr Anfang August für zwei Wochen nach Lønstrup. Wer kann mir brauchbare Angel-Tipps für diese Gegend geben? Vorzugsweise Brandungsangeln und Binnenseen, auf eine Kuttertur zum Gelben Riff habe ich keine rechte Lust.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Stuffel,

diese Gegend kenne ich von vielen früheren Urlauben bestens.
Hier ein paar Tipps zum Ausprobieren:

1.) Lönstrup selbst
Vor dem Strand nördlich vom Hafen sind einige Wellenbrecher aufgeschüttet, die sich ideal zum Brandungsangeln eignen. Im August könntest Du bei Wetswind aber Probleme mit der manchmal starken Verkrautung bekommen.
Bei Ebbe lassen sich manchmal, wenn das Wasser weit genug zurückgeht, vor den Wellenbrechern Würmer graben, die dann so manchen schönen Platten an den Haken locken.

2.) südlich Lönstrup, Rubjerg Knyde Fyr
Der alte Leuchtturm von Rubjerg in der Wanderdüne markiert einen besonders bei den Dänen sehr beliebten Brandungsangelpunkt. Es empfiehlt sich, mit dem Auto nach Nr.Lyngby zu fahren und dort auf den Strand (der Strand ist dort befahrbar !!!), dann in nördlicher Richtung so weit Du fahren kannst. Unterhalb der Steilküste verläuft in Wurfweite eine tiefere Rinne, durch die die Küstendorsche und -seelachse ziehen. Meist ist dort eine ziemliche Seitenströmung, so dass Du auf sandigen Grund eine längere Strecke abfischen kannst. Empfehlenswert ist ein einfaches dänisches Buttvorfach, bei dem Du das Sargblei am Ende gegen eine 100-150g Birne austauschst. Wurm, Garnele oder Fetzen dran, nach links weit rauswerfen und langsam nach rechts laufen lassen. Dabei immer Kontakt halten und frühzeitig anschlagen, sonst kann Dir ein Kleindorsch den Haken schon bis in den Verdauungstrakt eingeschlürft haben.

3.) Mole Lökken
Die Mole in Lökken geht ziemlich weit rein und man sollte schon möglichst weit vorne angeln. Dort vorne dann nicht einfach geradeaus sondern schräg nach links weg (so ca. 30-50 Grad) ist in guter Brandungswurfweite ein Loch, wo gerade im Sommer gut Makrele geht, aber auch Küstendorsche, kleine Köhler und Platte.
Achte ein wenig auf die Gezeiten und bevorzuge die frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden. Allerdings ist abends in der Saison meist kein Platz mehr. Am besten gehst Du am Nachmittag zur Mole, sicherst Deinen Platz, legst ein oder zwei Ruten mit gut haltenden Ködern aus, machst ein Glöckchen dran und ruhst Dich aus bis ca. 18:00 Uhr bzw. bis die erste pfannentaugliche Scholle oder die erste Makrele zugeschlagen hat. Wenn sie beißen, dann gilt: Weniger ist mehr. Lieber eine Rute mit voller Konzentration angeln, als zwei mit halber. Ideal, wenn Makrelen da sind: Erst Makrelenvorfach, dann kleines Buttvorfach mit 2 Haken und Naturködern und unten Blei entsprechend der Rute. So weit es geht auswerfen und "Dreicke fischen" (auf Grund sinken lassen, kurz warten, 1-2 Meter hoch reißen, Schnur nachholen und wieder sinken lassen). Die meisten Bisse kommen in der Sinkphase.

4.) Die Mole in Hirtshals
Beiderseits der Hafeneinfahrt eigentlich bekannt gutes Brandungsangeln aber auch bekannt viel Betrieb im Sommer. Dort habe ich oft gesehen, dass entweder alle fangen oder gar keiner. Ich habe aber zu wenig Erfahrung dort, um rausgefunden zu haben, ob es an Wind-, Wetter- oder Strömungseinflüssen oder allem zusammen liegt.

Jetzt zum Süßwasserangeln:
1.) Ein Stückchen südlich im Landesinneren fließt durch die große Heide (Store Vildmose) in Richtung Limfjord der Ry°a (das sollte das a mit dem ° oben drüber sein). Für den gibt es in den Touristbüros Tages- und Wochenkarten. Im Frühjahr und Herbst steigen die Meerforellen aus dem Limfjord in den Fluss auf. Im Sommer ist dies Flüsschen aber top auf Hecht, Barsch und schöne Rotfedern. Entweder gehst Du mit der Spinnrute einfach den Fluß ab, oder Du suchst Dir ein schönes ansprechendes Plätzchen.
Wenn Du die Hauptstraße von Lökken Richtung Saltum fährst und dort, wo es rechts nach Blokhus geht, links abfährst, kommst Du zu einer Brücke mit weißen Steinbogengeländern. Von da an abwärts gibt es im und am Fluss einige tiefere Gräben, wo die Hechte stehen. In 3-4 Stunden kannst Du von dieser Brücke flussabwärts bis zu einer weiteren Brücke und von dort wieder zurück laufen und solltest eigentlich nicht ohne Biss bleiben.
Direkt unterhalb dieser Brücke ist rechtsseitig auch eine gute Stelle zum Friedfischangeln.
Mein Lieblingsplatz ist aber die südlichere Brücke mit dem Metallgeländer (als ich das letzte Mal dort war, war es rot angestrichen) Direkt dahinter habe ich vor ca. 15 Jahren mal mit der Stipprute, 16erHaken und einem Maiskorn ein paar kleine Rotfedern als Köderfische holen wollen, als nach dem zweiten Biss der Fisch Schnur zog, wie ein Karpfen bei uns in der Ruhr. Wie immer in solchen Situationen hat man seinen Kescher natürlich im Auto, es ging ja nur um Köderfische... Irgendwie habe ich es aber dann fertiggebracht, die 4pfündige vegetarisch veranlagte Meerforelle mit der Hand zu landen. Alle Dänen, mit denen ich darüber gesprochen habe, glauben mir die Story bis heute noch nicht, weil es mitten im Sommer absolut ungewöhnlich ist. Aber trotzdem liebe ich diese Stelle, weil dort immer wieder schöne Schwärme von fetten Rotfedern vorbeikommen, man mit kleinen Löffeln auch nette Barsche trifft und ich im September 97 dort auch noch einen Hecht auf die Schuppen legen konnte.
Ein weiteres Stück flußabwärts rund um Aabybro ist die Straßenkreuzung, wo es links nach Aalborg und rechts nach Thisted geht. Von der Brücke dort flussabwärts gegenüber der alten Meierei ist nicht nur eine gute Hechtstrecke sondern einzelne tiefere Löcher, wo es vor Weißfischen nur so wimmelt.
Als ursprünglicher Friedfischangler habe ich dort mal mein Glück mit Mais und Maden versucht und einen 5-pfündigen Klodeckel auf die großen schleimigen Schuppen gelegt. Die Dänen verachten Brassen und Rotfedern und nehmen keinen ernst, der auf Friedfische angelt, aber wie heißt es so schön "ich war jung und brauchte das Geld "
Übrigens: Mit der selben Erlaubniskarte darf auch in einem See nahe Brönderslev geangelt werden, der Hecht und Barsch haben soll.
2.) (kenne ich nicht persönlich)
östlich von Hjörring und Hirtshals fließt die Uggerby A° in Süd-Nord-Richtung in den Skaggerak. Sie gilt als gutes Forellengewässer. Infos in den Turistbüros.
3.) südlich von Lökken, von der Hauptstraße aus beschildert, ist ein gut besetzter Put-and-Take-See

Da Du schreibst, dass Du keine Lust aufs gelbe Riff hast (Ausfahrt wäre von Hirtshals aus möglich), kann ich Dir noch empfehlen, mal am Hafen Lönstrup zu versuchen, Kontakt zu den einheimischen Fischern aufzunehmen. Vielleicht ergibt sich so mal die Gelegenheit für eine Ausfahrt aufs offene Meer.

Ansonsten gibt es noch den absoluten Geheimtipp (bitte nicht weitersagen): Von Lönstrup ist man in wenigen Autominuten in Hirtshals und von dort fahren täglich größere Boote, auf denen man zwar nicht angeln aber gut essen kann, Richtung Norden. Nach nur wenigen Stunden Überfahrt erreicht man eine Region, die "Norwegen" genannt wird und da, hab ich mir sagen lassen, liegen die Traumreviere für Meeresangler:q :q 

Zum Schluss noch vier Tipps jenseits vom Angeln:
1.) In der Hochsaison versuchen die Kaufleute an den Küstenorten von Lönstrup bis Blokhus den gesamten Jahresumsatz eínzufahren. Da lohnt es sich zum Einkaufen nach Hjörring, Vraa oder Brönderslev auszuweichen.
2.) In Hirtshals und in Hjörring gibt es gut sortierte, leicht auffindbare Angelläden, die auch Würmer verkaufen.
3.) In Lökken an der Mole kommen abends die Fischerboote rein und verkaufen Plattfisch, Dorsch und große Krebse an die Touristen.
4.) An der Hauptstraße zwischen Hjörring und Lökken befindet sich im Ort Rubjerg auf der in südlicher Richtung rechten Straßenseite der Lökkens Gamle Vej Kro. Dort bekommt man noch die typisch dänische "Luksus-Anretning", ein Komplettmenü aus zig kleinen Gängen Fisch, Meeresfrüchte und Fleisch, wo man sich erst vom warmen zum kalten Fisch und den Meeresfrüchten und dann vom warmen zum kalten Fleisch durchfuttert, zwischendurch den einen oder anderen "Aalborg" genießt, um dann pappsatt bei Käse und Crackern irgendwann die weiße Fahne zu schwenken. Ein Besuch dort ist jedesmal, wenn ich in der Gegend bin, für uns ein absolutes Muss.

So, ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.
Vielleicht können ja ein paar Boardies noch was dazu ergänzen.

Jedenfalls viel Spaß und einen schönen Urlaub an der Jammerbugt, 
Honeyball


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Februar 2004)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, da sind einige Interessante Stellen dabei die ich bestimmt besuchen werde.#h


----------

